# Boulders ear crop



## roachsquasher (Mar 25, 2011)

We recently had Boulders ears cropped. They are coming along great. Gets stitches out today. I also hate to ask for risk of being ridiculed, but this is my first pit. Can I breed this pit with any pit, being blue nose,red nose, etc. Just using the blue nose phrase to determine color. ( Be gentle) lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

what would be the purpose of breeding him? does he have champion bloodline?.... weightpull?... people get a pit and all they want to do is breed it!!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Crop looks nice..

However, about the breeding..

I HIGHLY disagree with breeding any dogs who are not health tested. What's the reason for the breeding? Are you trying to better the breed standard? Do you plan on doing any type of confirmation with your dog? There are TONS, AND TONS of pitbulls that are being euthanized daily. What's the reason to add to the equation? Unless you are a reputable breeder, who does extensive health testing, temperment testing, and all the likes, I'd say PLEASE do not breed your dog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute pup awesome crop! I resized your pictures, but one of them did not upload correctly so I am working on that. Sorry it should be back up in a minute.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice crop! I like the ears better though JMO.. up: A good show crop like that looks the best out of all crops :clap:.. ..



> Uh breeding? .. first things first.. Richard F. Stratton .. foremost authority on APBTs. Learn all you can about the breed, about your dog, and about the animal laws in your town... Once you learn all about APBTs you may want to do something entirely different than you want to do now.. You seem like you like working dogs in that aspect once again.. Gather APBT books written by Stratton, and grab Colby's book too! I promise you will still love YOUR dog, but your opinion and view of it all will change to such degree that you will either be in it for your own pet, show dogs or working dogs. .. Ignore all tempations to breed until you fully know the breed.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute dog nice crop , agree with everyone on the rest  this site has lots of info im sure you will learn a ton even in the next couple months


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I agree with everyone else's responses to the breeding question. Unless you are a reputable breeder and have done extensive research on the breed and have championships under yours and your dog's belt, you should not be breeding. Shelters everywhere are overrun with pitbull and pitbull type dogs due to overbreeding, why add to the problem? Overbreeding and careless owners are the reason our beloved breed has such a bad reputation. Please, leave the breeding to the professionals who have years and years of experience with this breed and know what to look for in both parents, and just remember all of the homeless dogs in shelters who are being euthanized every day because so many other people keep breeding and giving away dogs. Give the ones who really need homes a chance. Stick around here, and you will learn more about why we are against breeding, there are many people with a wealth of knowledge about these dogs on this site, so please stick around and you will learn.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you need to ask.... you shouldn't be breeding.  And no good breeder breeds with just any other dog.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> If you need to ask.... you shouldn't be breeding.


:goodpost: exactly!!!!


----------



## IRONHIDE (Mar 2, 2011)

dont breed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

First, that’s good looking little pup you have. Second, if you’re going to use a Spring Pole for you pup to play with keep it low enough so their back leg don’t come off the ground. Third, it’s your dog and you can do what you want with it, but asking that type of question you have no business breeding dogs.


----------

